# Lilly in labour



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Lilly is stepping things up a gear now. She is having a wee every few minutes and is panting intermittently. This started about an hour ago. Poor thing doesnt know what to do. I will report back soon


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

EEEP How exciting!!
Good luck 
x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot 

Whoo hoo :001_tt2:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

best of luck


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good Luck!!xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck to you both x


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Good Luck lily,

All these puppies in one week


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

How exciting, good luck to you and Lily and I wish you the best!
So many puppies! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

good luck....xxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

She is just popping out to wet her lettuce again 

I am sure i can feel her contracting as her tum goes so solid all over. Her breathing is fast and every now and then she is panting. 

Keep everything crossed for us.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like you're going to be a granny very soon


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

good luck honey will be keeping and eye on this thread xxx:w00t::biggrin5::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

And another wee 

I am beginning to wonder if all these wees are perhaps her leaking water


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Go Lilly! I knew today would be the day! Shes on time! Hurray! Cant wait! Is there 4 pups on the way? x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Go Lilly! I knew today would be the day! Shes on time! Hurray! Cant wait! Is there 4 pups on the way? x


4 were seen on the xray. My son is collecting the xray from the vets now so i will post it up in a bit. I had a bet with my OH that she had an odd number of pups so i just have to be right lol. I have already lost one bet with him over storm 

We could still be sitting here tomorrow waiting, you never know


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> 4 were seen on the xray. My son is collecting the xray from the vets now so i will post it up in a bit. I had a bet with my OH that she had an odd number of pups so i just have to be right lol. I have already lost one bet with him over storm
> 
> We could still be sitting here tomorrow waiting, you never know


I dont think any dog will make us wait like storm did lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aw its so exciting! There going to be so small!  I hope it happens now! 
Do u no what sex the pups are? or can u not see that on the xray? If u dont know then im betting 3 boys & 1 girl  xx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

sarasquares said:


> Lilly is stepping things up a gear now. She is having a wee every few minutes and is panting intermittently. This started about an hour ago. Poor thing doesnt know what to do. I will report back soon


Good luck hun xx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I dont think any dog will make us wait like storm did lol


I think you are right there 

Right, i need some advise. Lilly is finding it hard to settle. She is following me everywhere so i have given her a teddy. She more content to stay with it in her box as she is mothering it a bit. I want her to be relaxed not going from one bed to another. She is now happy to stay in the box.....for now. What do you think?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I think you are right there
> 
> Right, i need some advise. Lilly is finding it hard to settle. She is following me everywhere so i have given her a teddy. She more content to stay with it in her box as she is mothering it a bit. I want her to be relaxed not going from one bed to another. She is now happy to stay in the box.....for now. What do you think?


If she is following you around try and stay with her


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

good luck,


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> If she is following you around try and stay with her


I am trying to be with her all the time but i am a fidget bum lol. My daughter will be home in a minute so she will be able to help me out.

Even when i am with her she keeps getting up for a wee then going for another wee then i have to look for her. The teddy is working, she is using it as a chin rest :smilewinkgrin:

I was going to do so much today, a day in the sunshine would have been nice


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I have scanned the xray but i cant see anything lol, its too dark 










I have taken a pic of the scan through the window. You cant see the pups but just look at the size of her belly 










Lilly is moving position every couple of minutes. I can feel her belly contract about every 3 minutes or so now. She is panting and her breathing is so fast. Since i have given her a tiny teddy she has stayed in her box.

I might get some dinner on while i have the chance 

Lilly is panting a lot more now


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

come on lily....any update?


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

good luck with the birth looking very forward to the pictures


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

She is still doing lots of the same. I dont remember so many wee's when i had other litters but it was over 10 years ago so i am a bit rusty lol.

Everytime she changes position i feel her belly and its rock hard, her contractions are regular. I bet its in the early hours she has them 

OH will be home soon so he can do the wee patrol for a bit 


I am going to film it if i can


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I could be mistaken but i think she was just pushing or straining 

I will have to wait to see if it happens again


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeo she is straining her back end. When she is contracting her tail is going up and she is pushing with her back legs, YIPEEEEEEEEEE.

he is being so good bless her x


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

wow thats great news good luck xxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

jezzel said:


> wow thats great news good luck xxx


No water or anything yet so i cant imagine she is going to be soon. I am going to time her contractions. She keeps looking up at me with big sad eyes.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*I have waited so long for this day! I was watching your Pita Pata, in your signiture! No joke.
Please keep us updated. Good look Lily!​*


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Little Missy said:


> *I have waited so long for this day! I was watching your Pita Pata, in your signiture! No joke.
> Please keep us updated. Good look Lily!​*


Ah thanks so much

she is well well on her way now. She just had a panic attack and ran into her other bed. She is dry down below still


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Lots of luck Sara, hope she either starts soon or waits til after tea  lol

Keep us upto speed with everything thats going on, I can't wait to see photos


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

exciting more puppies good luck to all...Jill


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

She has just lost some clearish pinky muscus, her plug i think


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> She has just lost some clearish pinky muscus, her plug i think


All systems go xx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> All systems go xx


Sure is. I might be abler to watch emmerdale at this rate 

I have never known a dog so trusting as Lilly


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

More puppies on the way 

How long has it be since you saw her push the 1st time?

Also can i ask why did you get a xray done?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> More puppies on the way
> 
> How long has it be since you saw her push the 1st time?
> 
> Also can i ask why did you get a xray done?


She started pushing at about 5pm. After she had squillions of wee's 

Her second scan showed that she definitely had one pup. I wanted to know for sure because if she only had a couple of pups they might be hard to whelp and with an xray i would know if she is more likely to need help. At least i now know that the pups should be easier to pass now.

Lilly is pushing every 2 mins


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Keep us posted!
I'm buzzing!
Go on Lily!
Good look to both of you. *​


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Her second scan showed that she definitely had one pup. I wanted to know for sure because if she only had a couple of pups they might be hard to whelp and with an xray i would know if she is more likely to need help. At least i now know that the pups should be easier to pass now.


Thanks for that info i did not know it was safe to xray a preggers bitch thats why i asked

GO LILLY GO

Will check back in a few hours as have to walk the dogs 
Hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Thanks for that info i did not know it was safe to xray a preggers bitch thats why i asked
> 
> GO LILLY GO


Its probably as safe as it is to do it to us. I think the odd xray is ok but a build up of rays can be harmful. The later stages of pregnancy are probably the safest

My head has emptied, how long can the pushing stage be?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Its probably as safe as it is to do it to us. I think the odd xray is ok but a build up of rays can be harmful. The later stages of pregnancy are probably the safest
> 
> My head has emptied, how long can the pushing stage be?


I f it was my dog and she was pushing for more than a hour i would be down vets but only thats only what i would do with my girls i dont know if they is a set time etc


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> Its probably as safe as it is to do it to us. I think the odd xray is ok but a build up of rays can be harmful. The later stages of pregnancy are probably the safest
> 
> My head has emptied, how long can the pushing stage be?


I would not leave a bitch more than 2 hours with straining/pushing!
Especially your breed, are they big pushes?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> I f it was my dog and she was pushing for more than a hour i would be down vets but only thats only what i would do with my girls i dont know if they is a set time etc


She seems quite content between contractions. I dont know how hard she was pushing, she may have just been straining at the start. She does not seem distressed so i will let her go on a bit


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> I would not leave a bitch more than 2 hours with straining/pushing!
> Especially your breed, are they big pushes?


They seem like big pushes but she is happy to stay in the same position when they come. I doth think she is in any pain though. I am keeping my eye on her, dont worry too much. I will call my vet soon


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> They seem like big pushes but she is happy to stay in the same position when they come. I doth think she is in any pain though. I am keeping my eye on her, dont worry too much. I will call my vet soon


I would imagine she is pushing the first one down & you'll have the first pup within half hour from now, if not then please do give the vet a bell...i'll stop worrying


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> I would imagine she is pushing the first one down & you'll have the first pup within half hour from now, if not then please do give the vet a bell...i'll stop worrying


I am going to give her till 7pm then i will call the vet. Please please stop worrying you lot. She is doing everything really well so far. If she was distressed i would be the first one on the phone to the vet 

Keep everything crossed x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I am going to give her till 7pm then i will call the vet. Please please stop worrying you lot. She is doing everything really well so far. If she was distressed i would be the first one on the phone to the vet
> 
> Keep everything crossed x


Am keeping everything crossed...good luck


----------



## dancing dogs (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck - i am excited for you! and Lily! x x x x x x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I have called the vet. They said they are happy with her to go till 8.30 then to call back. If she gets distressed before then i will call them anyway.



Emmerdale is on soon


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I have called the vet. They said they are happy with her to go till 8.30 then to call back. If she gets distressed before then i will call them anyway.
> 
> Emmerdale is on soon


Ok good luck...hope it's an easy birth


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Come on Lilly!
Im glad i havent missed it! I thought i had! lol Come on Lilly!!!!  xx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Lilly is stepping things up a gear now. She is having a wee every few minutes and is panting intermittently. This started about an hour ago. Poor thing doesnt know what to do. I will report back soon


YEE HA!!!!!!!!!!!
Spot on her due day, good girl Lilly and good luck XX


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I have neen timing her and from the end of one contraction to the beginning of another is about 4.30 minutes and they are lasting for 1 minute. 

Come on Lilly you can do it


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

come on lilly you can do it girl


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Just got back from walking the dogs, glad i havnt missed anything

Hows it all going?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I have neen timing her and from the end of one contraction to the beginning of another is about 4.30 minutes and they are lasting for 1 minute.
> 
> Come on Lilly you can do it


Listen just a little tip ive been given by a chihuahua breeder and she swears by it. When her girls are in labour she gives them some ice-cream she says it gives the puppys a calcium rush to push them out ???? and also its someit nice for mum to help with the pain. Dont know if there is any truth in it but as i say she has had a few litters and swears by it. X

GO LILLY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Listen just a little tip ive been given by a chihuahua breeder and she swears by it. When her girls are in labour she gives them some ice-cream she says it gives the puppys a calcium rush to push them out ???? and also its someit nice for mum to help with the pain. Dont know if there is any truth in it but as i say she has had a few litters and swears by it. X


Please don't give Lilly any ice cream until the first pup is born, but after that it's fine to give...good advice from jayzee, but only after the first pup or there's a real risk of eclampsia!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Good luck Lilly !!


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Please don't give Lilly any ice cream until the first pup is born, but after that it's fine to give...good advice from jayzee, but only after the first pup or there's a real risk of eclampsia!


GLad you mentioned that cos my breeder friend said she does it from the 1st sign of labour, she didnt mention eclampsia, ill bear that in mind as my girl is due anyday now. Thanks so much x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> GLad you mentioned that cos my breeder friend said she does it from the 1st sign of labour, she didnt mention eclampsia, ill bear that in mind as my girl is due anyday now. Thanks so much x


No problem...ice cream is great after puppy number 1, not before!
Think about how much calcium is in ice cream & you'll see why not, it's just too risky to guess a doseage...good luck


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Lilly waters have broken! continual contractions


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

yipeee...jill


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Good Luck dont think Ive spent so much time on here as I have these past few days with all these pups

x x


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cant be long now.
Good luck and come on Lilly.x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Good luck, and come on Lily, i was hoping for an earlier night tonight LOL


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> Lilly waters have broken! continual contractions


Not long now then


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Lilly waters have broken! continual contractions


Im so excited for you, cant take my eyes of this thread. x
Good for you keeping the thread up while all the madness is going on.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> Good luck, and come on Lily, i was hoping for an earlier night tonight LOL


No way she is in for the long haul 

She hasnt made a sound yet. I love her so much its horrible to see her in pain. Its a good pain though, not long now


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

no it wont long


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Im so excited for you, cant take my eyes of this thread. x
> Good for you keeping the thread up while all the madness is going on.


I wont be able to post in a bit. OH and me are taking it in turns so its easier.

I can feel the first pup descending. When she pushes i can feel a head not far to go 

Keep glued to the pc.

The next few contractions and we should have a pup


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Go Lilly, push


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Woohoo!! just got in from work


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Go on hunny! xxxx*


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I wont be able to post in a bit. OH and me are taking it in turns so its easier.
> 
> I can feel the first pup descending. When she pushes i can feel a head not far to go
> 
> ...


OMG not long now girl. xxxxxxxhmy:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

First pup was born at 845. It looks like there is something wrong with its front legs, they are in an odd position. I am hoping that it is just squashed.

99 grams or 3,5 oz. its a whopper


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

YAY for the new puppy being born and I hope that its legs are okay


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck for tonight if it all happens tonight, I will pop in tomorrow evening to see if anything has happened!
x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow what a chunky little one.Hopefully its legs are just squished from being in the birth canal...Jill


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

congrats on the first pup. when you get a chance post pic of the pups so legs can be seen. but would have a vet look at the pup also.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

She screamed as it came out. It really hurt her.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Come on Lilly we are all rooting for you.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww bless her

I hope pup and mum are both ok


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

well done Lilly, bless her hope mom and pup doing ok


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> She screamed as it came out. It really hurt her.


Awwww, so happy for you, hope everything is ok with puppy, she is a whopper. Good girl Lilly x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Lillyis having a bit of a nap for a mo. Her is the pic of the first pup with the dodgy foot










I am praying that it is just stiff from being squashed


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Pup not feeding. It is very lethargic. I am warming it up as i know they get cold quick. I have tried to get it to feed but no luck, I will give it a bit longer and try to feed it. I hope it does not have any problems, fingers crossed


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Lillyis having a bit of a nap for a mo. Her is the pic of the first pup with the dodgy foot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww

I really hope the puppy is ok


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats on first pup xx hope little ones legs are ok x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

any more pups? hws little one doin? and mum x


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

defo need to get the pup seen by a vet m8. have you seen the legs straighten out?


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

We had one with the same as the pup fingers crossed for you big hugs


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats on first pup.
Hope the little'un will be ok.
x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

On closer inspection of the legs, one has part of the foot or toes missing. The leg will not bend straight. It is fixed in position.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> On closer inspection of the legs, one has part of the foot or toes missing. The leg will not bend straight. It is fixed in position.


I'm so sorry to hear that, I think you need to talk to you vet love .


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, I think you need to talk to you vet love .


Agreed, im sorry. xxx


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

try and open the puppys mouth and latch it on to a teat, yes think the pup needs to see a vet


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

yes you must speak to your vet is she pushing again???


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> On closer inspection of the legs, one has part of the foot or toes missing. The leg will not bend straight. It is fixed in position.


Oh no! poor baby!!!! poor you!!!! poor lilly!!! lots of hugs coming your way!

Hope everything continues ok for you all!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> On closer inspection of the legs, one has part of the foot or toes missing. The leg will not bend straight. It is fixed in position.


So sorry to hear that hun.
(Big hugs coming your way)
x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i have been following your thread and am really sorry the little one has bad legs, i dont mean to scare you but are the back legs ok? the little leg that is on the blanket looks a bit odd too, if you gently stroke the puppy under his chin whilst he has the teat in his mouth he should start to suckle?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> On closer inspection of the legs, one has part of the foot or toes missing. The leg will not bend straight. It is fixed in position.


So sorry to hear this....have you rung the vet?
Good luck for the remaining pups!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

aw poor baby i would still have it! yeh about the back leg it looks a lil diffrent too...looks like it has an extra bit on to it, hope everything goes well...howz mum doin?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> On closer inspection of the legs, one has part of the foot or toes missing. The leg will not bend straight. It is fixed in position.


oh so sorry sending my prayers that everything will be ok hunxxxxx


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

pls dont all panic about the pups back legs they look fine.


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

where abouts in hertfordshire do you live?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> On closer inspection of the legs, one has part of the foot or toes missing. The leg will not bend straight. It is fixed in position.


Im really sorry to hear that, keep us all posted, hope Lilly and all puppies ok. Thinking of you x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Back legs look ok to me!!!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww bless sorry about pup leg, sending big hugs.


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I have spoken to the vet. I will keep the puppy going through the night and see them tomorrow. Lilly has just started pushing again.

I have tried getting the pup to latch on but its getting cold so back to the heat pad. I have given it a bit of lactol.....must dash again

Thanks everyone x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Back legs look ok to me!!!


you are right cheryl, sorry sarasquares, it is the little line of cord that is laying over the puppies leg that made me wonder, really sorry, hope everything goes ok for you and lilly


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Back legs look ok to me!!!


They seem fine fingers crossed


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww I'm really sorry to hear about the little pup  Have you spoke to your vet?

Bigs hugs to you and Lilly x


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed 
Hugys to lilly


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry about the pup, hope mum is doing ok


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

hope all is o.k with lilly and the other pups.


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

Any signs of puppies?


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the lil pup, hope everything is ok!
(( sending my love to Lilly and yourself and pup ))


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hope its all going ok


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Can see second water sac, please please let this one be ok


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> Can see second water sac, please please let this one be ok


Fingers, paws & everything else crossed here...good luck x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

just try to stay calm hun


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Can see second water sac, please please let this one be ok


Good luck and thinking of you, look forward to updates in morning, i cant stay up any longer.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Can see second water sac, please please let this one be ok


We are all praying for you and dear Lilly xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Keeping everything crossed hunxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Can see second water sac, please please let this one be ok


everything crossed here for Lilly, go girl, u can do it x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Im hoping that things will be okay, sorry about the little one, but hopefully he/she is just a super special baby and will live a normal healthy life just be different.


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed ill be online all night as my bitch is due aswell


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

has pup arrived?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

10.50pm a second pup, a boy. he is black and white and is feeding straight away thank god. he seems fit and well. he weighs even more at 113 grams or 3. 7/8 oz

i cant stop lol


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> 10.50pm a second pup, a boy. he is black and white and is feeding straight away thank god. he seems fit and well. he weighs even more at 113 grams or 3. 7/8 oz
> 
> i cant stop lol


congrats on second pup, hope the rest of the whelp goes well


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

How brilliant,i was just refreshing as i was off to bed and so wanted some good news.
Well done Lilly.Much love to you all.xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> 10.50pm a second pup, a boy. he is black and white and is feeding straight away thank god. he seems fit and well. he weighs even more at 113 grams or 3. 7/8 oz
> 
> i cant stop lol


Aww well done Lilly


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

congrats on pups hope the 1st little one is ok xxx


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

That's great news x good luck with the rest


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

thats brill good luck with the other pups.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that puppy 1 is not feeding and has a few problems
Glad puppy 2 is doing ok
Hows mum?
How is puppy no 1 any joy on feeding from mum yet ?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> Lillyis having a bit of a nap for a mo. Her is the pic of the first pup with the dodgy foot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had a look at the pup again and both the back legs are normal. I dont have a clue about the extra bit on the pic lol.

I hope that the pup can be splinted or something, we will have to wait and see


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

brilliant! any signs of any more?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I have had a look at the pup again and both the back legs are normal. I dont have a clue about the extra bit on the pic lol.
> 
> I hope that the pup can be splinted or something, we will have to wait and see


It looks like either the cord or have you tied it?
That's all the back leg is....is she suckling now?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> 10.50pm a second pup, a boy. he is black and white and is feeding straight away thank god. he seems fit and well. he weighs even more at 113 grams or 3. 7/8 oz
> 
> i cant stop lol


Delighted for you all, will check on in the morning, get the coffee going you could be on the go for a while yet by the looks of things, hope puppy 1 is feeding, all the best and congrats xx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Sorry to hear that puppy 1 is not feeding and has a few problems
> Glad puppy 2 is doing ok
> Hows mum?
> How is puppy no 1 any joy on feeding from mum yet ?


It is not very active and cant feed. I have for a bit of lactol down it so i will persevere and get it through the night.

Mum is doing great, she is cleaning up the pup while it is feeding from her, she is a natural. I had to tie off the cords to cut them.

The second pup has 4 white socks and a white tip on his tail. He also has a white collar and a white flash on his head


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Delighted for you all, will check on in the morning, get the coffee going you could be on the go for a while yet by the looks of things, hope puppy 1 is feeding, all the best and congrats xx


Thankyou. we will have a long night i think


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratz ill be online if u need any advice


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> It is not very active and cant feed. I have for a bit of lactol down it so i will persevere and get it through the night.
> 
> Mum is doing great, she is cleaning up the pup while it is feeding from her, she is a natural. I had to tie off the cords to cut them.
> 
> The second pup has 4 white socks and a white tip on his tail. He also has a white collar and a white flash on his head


The most important thing to keep it going through the night is fluids, not milk!
The puppy must be kept extremely warm if taken off of mum, if it's not warm enough the milk will just clog up in it's tummy really quickly & cause great pain! Do you have any liquid life aid in? If not mix a solution of rehydrating fluids with a half pint boiled water 1 teaspoon sugar & a pinch of salt & feed a couple of drops to the puppy every hour through the night & always make sure to toilet the puppy before not after feeding, it's natures way, but mant don't actually know it or do it this way round...Good luck!!
Puppy number 2 sounds absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

3rd pup born a girl weighing 4oz, they are getting bigger. She looks like a springer. Her dark bits are brindle. Very fiesty and feeding well.

born at 11.25pm

If the last one is born before midnight then she had them all on time!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> 3rd pup born a girl weighing 4oz, they are getting bigger. She looks like a springer. Her dark bits are brindle. Very fiesty and feeding well.
> 
> born at 11.25pm
> 
> If the last one is born before midnight then she had them all on time!


Congratulations x


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats xx glad she's ok


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> It is not very active and cant feed.


Not sounding to good,finders crossed for you and hope the pup is a fighter give lots of fluids not just milk,but make sure pup is keeped really warm and try your best to try and get the puppy feeding so s/he can get all the goodness from mum


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> 3rd pup born a girl weighing 4oz, they are getting bigger. She looks like a springer. Her dark bits are brindle. Very fiesty and feeding well.
> 
> born at 11.25pm
> 
> If the last one is born before midnight then she had them all on time!


congrats on pup no3


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

here is the black and white boy and the tan and white girl, she was 4 oz










I will read the posts in a bit.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I missed it all  Hope everythings ok with the 1st pup! Congrats on them all! Im sure it will all be fine! You sound like a natural mum urself! And Lilly sounds to be doing great too! Im sure ur doing all u can  Keep going! xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> here is the black and white boy and the tan and white girl, she was 4 oz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute indeed


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

Soo cute - is nymber 4 on its way?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> here is the black and white boy and the tan and white girl, she was 4 oz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely pic, loving the black and white boy


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

So cute! Well done mum......so far!


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

I have managed to get the poorly to suckle. It cant use its front feet to move so it cant feed without help. Its back looks curved. I have also noticed something odd. There is a wet patch at the top of its back down the middle. It wont dry. The pup has been born a couple of hours now and the rest of it dried long ago. I am having a horrible thought about what it is 

still waiting for a 4th pup and my back is killing me 

everything else is hunky dory, thanks for all the tips etc i havnt been able to read it all but i will x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

The white pup has something sticking out of its spine, almost like a splinter and its fur is wet around it. I know the pup cant survive and feel awful making it survive through the night. It is crying a lot now. I dont know if it is in pain.

I am going to call the vet


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> The white pup has something sticking out of its spine, almost like a splinter and its fur is wet around it. I know the pup cant survive and feel awful making it survive through the night. It is crying a lot now. I dont know if it is in pain.
> 
> I am going to call the vet


Yes please do call the vet now, puppy will be in a lot of pain, sounds like it has a broken back to me...so sorry, i will wait here until i hear back from you,
i am so very sorry x


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

so sorry. im with you defo ring the vet its not nice to leave the pup like that all night m8.


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

any more news?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

So sorry about the lil pup #1, praying for all the pups n mom n you....jill


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Poor pup
There all so gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Yes please do call the vet now, puppy will be in a lot of pain, sounds like it has a broken back to me...so sorry, i will wait here until i hear back from you,
> i am so very sorry x


I called the vet and they said to take it in to them in the morning. I am to keep it away from mum so it doesn't bother her. It is happy now it has had some fluid. I made up the solution that was posted up. It has done a poo but that will have been what was already in its belly. I have no idea if it can digest food or not but it can wee properly. Whatever is poking out is very fine. It may just be a bit of hair but i dont know. IT is definately leaking probably spinal fluid.

If the pup becomes distressed i will her to an emergency vet. I would not be able to bear seeing it in pain. She also has a very large head. I cant believe that Lil had her first. She has been great.

I had to resuscitate the first pup, the poorly one. she was blue shortly after she was born but she was still attached to mum and very close. I managed to get the cat gut in, tie it off and cut it. I had no room to work with as Lil is so small. I gave her the drops a few times and she came round. I think she was meant to die.

She is not pushing at all now but she should still have a pup there going by the xray.

Mum and the healthy pups are sleeping for now.

Thanks guys for being there but its not over yet x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

I am guessing they have either gone to the vet or awaiting a vet calling in!
It seem's the poorly puppy may have a form of spina bifida, I didn't even know dogs could suffer this to be honest! You live & learn hey


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I called the vet and they said to take it in to them in the morning. I am to keep it away from mum so it doesn't bother her. It is happy now it has had some fluid. I made up the solution that was posted up. It has done a poo but that will have been what was already in its belly. I have no idea if it can digest food or not but it can wee properly. Whatever is poking out is very fine. It may just be a bit of hair but i dont know. IT is definately leaking probably spinal fluid.
> 
> If the pup becomes distressed i will her to an emergency vet. I would not be able to bear seeing it in pain. She also has a very large head. I cant believe that Lil had her first. She has been great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating...it's heartbreaking for you I know!
I hope everything goes ok for the newborns from now & Lilly of
course, DD say's to let you know she's thinking of you all & sorry she can't
be here for you tonight!

Sounds like your poor baby has spina bifida & perhaps hydrocephalus too!
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

how sad for them all...jill


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> I am guessing they have either gone to the vet or awaiting a vet calling in!
> It seem's the poorly puppy may have a form of spina bifida, I didn't even know dogs could suffer this to be honest! You live & learn hey


I initially thought that but its at the top of the spine, very odd. She is sleeping now. I expect that i will have to take her to the vet tonight but Lilly is still not finished and i couldn't upset her by leaving just yet. All the babies are asleep and content for now.

I understand your concerns, thankyou x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Thanks for updating...it's heartbreaking for you I know!
> I hope everything goes ok for the newborns from now & Lilly of
> course, DD say's to let you know she's thinking of you all & sorry she can't
> be here for you tonight!
> ...


My daughter was 3 months early and had hydrocephalus, she has brain damage too. I was going to say that i thought it was that but i didnt want someone thinking i was trying to diagnose the pup lol.

Its such a shame but at the moment LIlly has no idea anything is up


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

My child had a form of spinal damage to the top of her spine where it did not close and unfortunately was not able to survive I hope its not the same thing....Jill


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I initially thought that but its at the top of the spine, very odd. She is sleeping now. I expect that i will have to take her to the vet tonight but Lilly is still not finished and i couldn't upset her by leaving just yet. All the babies are asleep and content for now.
> 
> I understand your concerns, thankyou x


Unfortunately I think your concerns are right, in spina bifida puppies,the spinal chord is exposed along a section of the back.In these puppies, the vertebral column arch has not closed, neither has the skin, which results in a wet patch that doesn't dry up as the rest of the puppy does!
It sound's exactly like what you are experiencing to be honest 
No don't leave Lilly on her own bless her, you're doing the right thing x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Poor lil pup, it most be so heart breaking for you!
x x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> My daughter was 3 months early and had hydrocephalus, she has brain damage too. I was going to say that i thought it was that but i didnt want someone thinking i was trying to diagnose the pup lol.
> 
> Its such a shame but at the moment LIlly has no idea anything is up


I think you get a gut feeling for these thing's to be fair, especially if you have prior knowledge of them, I don't think you're wrong, we all try to diagnose in the first instance, no matter who we are, I was aware of hydrocephalus, but not aware dogs could suffer spina bifida!
As long as the poorly pup is relatively quiet Lilly should stay unaware xx


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Unfortunately I think your concerns are right, in spina bifida puppies,the spinal chord is exposed along a section of the back.In these puppies, the vertebral column arch has not closed, neither has the skin, which results in a wet patch that doesn't dry up as the rest of the puppy does!
> It sound's exactly like what you are experiencing to be honest
> No don't leave Lilly on her own bless her, you're doing the right thing x


What a shame. It cant be anything else. When the pup was born you could tell that there was a different colour, like a line down her back. Even when she was wet you could see a different colour wet on the spine if that makes sense. Did you find what was can cause the problem. I wonder if the feet deformity is related to the spine.

It is horrible, such a downer.


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Just been reading the thread, but not managed to get through it all, i`m so sorry about your little one, just want you to know i`m thinking of you and Lilly and her babies before i go to bed and praying everything will be ok.
[hugs] to you all
night night god bless. xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> What a shame. It cant be anything else. When the pup was born you could tell that there was a different colour, like a line down her back. Even when she was wet you could see a different colour wet on the spine if that makes sense. Did you find what was can cause the problem. I wonder if the feet deformity is related to the spine.
> 
> It is horrible, such a downer.


Ok so this is what I found!

Selection for any tail, back or head abnormality (from the average normal) is simulataneously a selection for a "midline defect".The dorsal midline of a developing foetus is where the subsequent head, brain, spinal chord and vertebral column arise.

I think you could be right on the foot front too, not through dogs, but a friend of mine has a son who was born with spina bifida, he has awful trouble with his feet, it's something to do with with ligaments I think, but for the life of me I can't quite remember, her son is 22 now though lol x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

shihtzumum said:


> Just been reading the thread, but not managed to get through it all, i`m so sorry about your little one, just want you to know i`m thinking of you and Lilly and her babies before i go to bed and praying everything will be ok.
> [hugs] to you all
> night night god bless. xx


Ah, thankyou x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Ok so this is what I found!
> 
> Selection for any tail, back or head abnormality (from the average normal) is simulataneously a selection for a "midline defect".The dorsal midline of a developing foetus is where the subsequent head, brain, spinal chord and vertebral column arise.
> 
> I think you could be right on the foot front too, not through dogs, but a friend of mine has a son who was born with spina bifida, he has awful trouble with his feet, it's something to do with with ligaments I think, but for the life of me I can't quite remember, her son is 22 now though lol x


I found some info that says the lumbar spine is where it usually occurs and it often only picked up by accident. I think she has it pretty bad.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I found some info that says the lumbar spine is where it usually occurs and it often only picked up by accident. I think she has it pretty bad.


Is that in people or canine specific?
I am furiously hunting all things vertebral!
Poor li'l girly x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Is that in people or canine specific?
> I am furiously hunting all things vertebral!
> Poor li'l girly x


I found it here

spina bifida

I cant find much at all. It is more a Bull dog thing. Trust me to get something that shouldn't have happened.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I found it here
> 
> spina bifida
> 
> I cant find much at all. It is more a Bull dog thing. Trust me to get something that shouldn't have happened.


No there doesn't seem to be much info out there really, but we're on the same track I think, yep always happens when ya least expect it, although with their little dome heads the chi's are not dissimilar to bulldogs x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> No there doesn't seem to be much info out there really, but we're on the same track I think, yep always happens when ya least expect it, although with their little dome heads the chi's are not dissimilar to bulldogs x


Lilly doesn't have the dome head, hers is not so wide and her eyes dont pop out lol. Everything has been so text book, even right up to having them on time. Saying thet, we are still waiting for number 4 

No more info to be found anywhere. The condition also has another name that i cant spell, it begins with 's'


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> Lilly doesn't have the dome head, hers is not so wide and her eyes dont pop out lol. Everything has been so text book, even right up to having them on time. Saying thet, we are still waiting for number 4
> 
> No more info to be found anywhere. The condition also has another name that i cant spell, it begins with 's'


Lol no I didn't mean she had, but somewhere in her pedigree her ancestors will have, it doesn't always follow suit that it's Lilly's fault, could have come from generations back! Hmmmm text book...there's rarely such a thing!
I don't know if you even have a number 4, maybe what was seen was the poorly puppy, could you definitely make out 4 bodies??
Is this the one 
spinal dysraphism


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Lol no I didn't mean she had, but somewhere in her pedigree her ancestors will have, it doesn't always follow suit that it's Lilly's fault, could have come from generations back! Hmmmm text book...there's rarely such a thing!
> I don't know if you even have a number 4, maybe what was seen was the poorly puppy, could you definitely make out 4 bodies??
> Is this the one
> spinal dysraphism


Syringomyelia is the word i was looking for


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> Syringomyelia is the word i was looking for


Ah isn't that a bit different?
Thought that was like cyst's forming spinally!
Heard of it in Cavaliers, but not chi's x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Ah isn't that a bit different?
> Thought that was like cyst's forming spinally!
> Heard of it in Cavaliers, but not chi's x


I dont know lol. this is where i saw it ...

Syringomyelia and spina bifida occulta in a Samoyed dog.

I dont know what it is. It seems more elusive than SB 

Do you know how much milk a new born chi needs?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I dont know lol. this is where i saw it ...
> 
> Syringomyelia and spina bifida occulta in a Samoyed dog.
> 
> ...


I will have a hunt about in a bit 

As a rule of thumb it's about 1ml per ounce of bodyweight every 2 hours x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> I will have a hunt about in a bit
> 
> As a rule of thumb it's about 1ml per ounce of bodyweight every 2 hours x


I dont think she has enough milk yet but they are all sucking strong, even blondie. Her back legs are working well, she is pushing forward on them and she does have some movement in her front legs but more from the shoulders i think.

I am going to top them up in a bit and try to get a couple of hours sleep, i know i wont sleep but i will pretend. Thanks for being here tonight. I am happy now that the pups are happy. I may still get another pup or i should do lol


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> I dont think she has enough milk yet but they are all sucking strong, even blondie. Her back legs are working well, she is pushing forward on them and she does have some movement in her front legs but more from the shoulders i think.
> 
> I am going to top them up in a bit and try to get a couple of hours sleep, i know i wont sleep but i will pretend. Thanks for being here tonight. I am happy now that the pups are happy. I may still get another pup or i should do lol


I would leave them to it if they're not crying, my girls rarely have milk in properly before 2-3 days are up, the colostrum is what's needed for the babies now & it sounds like Lilly's doing ok, you'll do more harm than good to their little tums by topping them up unless they really need it, generally a quiet pup is a content pup, never had problems from this way before!
I will away to my bed now then, hope you get some rest, not that you will!
Good luck just in case there's another one hiding in there x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> I would leave them to it if they're not crying, my girls rarely have milk in properly before 2-3 days are up, the colostrum is what's needed for the babies now & it sounds like Lilly's doing ok, you'll do more harm than good to their little tums by topping them up unless they really need it, generally a quiet pup is a content pup, never had problems from this way before!
> I will away to my bed now then, hope you get some rest, not that you will!
> Good luck just in case there's another one hiding in there x


I will leave them and see what happens then. I am so tired and i have a bad back so i am on all fours lor. I wish Lilly had longer legs 

have a good sleep and some for me, and thanks again x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Just caught up, Pup 2 and pup 3 are adorable

Im sorry to hear about pup 1. Lets hope the vets can do something soon xx


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

So, are there 4 pups or just 3?

Sorry about little pup #1. How is she doing? And the mother?


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Lilly started pushing again at 3.15 so number 4 on its way 

She has lost some dark green stuff. I am hoping that it to do with part of an afterbirth. 

Pups a bit noisy but doing well x


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Lilly started pushing again at 3.15 so number 4 on its way
> 
> She has lost some dark green stuff. I am hoping that it to do with part of an afterbirth.
> 
> Pups a bit noisy but doing well x


Awe. I wish her well. And the little white one too.

Post pics please! After they all are here


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wish CC or DD were still on they would know about the green discharge. Hope all is going well....Jill


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

after all that there are only 3 pups.If i had known that i would have gone to bed hours ago lol. All pups were born on her due date, The little white girl is a strong little thing, She sucks from a bottle really well. She cant hang on to mum enough to get any milk. Amgoing to wait for the vet to open and take her down. My eyes have been hanging out allnight


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> after all that there are only 3 pups.If i had known that i would have gone to bed hours ago lol. All pups were born on her due date, The little white girl is a strong little thing, She sucks from a bottle really well. She cant hang on to mum enough to get any milk. Amgoing to wait for the vet to open and take her down. My eyes have been hanging out allnight


Wayyy tooo gooo Lillllyyyyy!!!

And congrats to you as well! Way to go for sticking it out with her to make sure she's all well.

Hopefully the little female is able to keep living a wonderful life.

Keep us posted!


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

Well done Lilly, and to you, hope everything ok at the vets and you can get some sleep. Thinking good thoughts for you all!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Cngrats to you and Lilly on the 3 pups

Good luck at the vets and let us know how you get on x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations on the puppie.
Sounds like Lilly did a super job and is being a fab mum.
Sorry to hear puppy number 1 is so poorly, good luck at the vets.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations on pups......and well done for sticking by the 1st born, bless her she is lucky to have had you on her side, and even if things turn out bad at least she had you careing for her while she was here. Sending hugs to you all xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

the green discharge normally indicates the seperation of the placenta, providing the puppy is born very soon after this it is often ok, BUT not always, it is not good to see this discharge after the pup is born so would always suggest running this by your vet which I see you are doing, so all the very best and hope all has gone well


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats on pups  sorry about first pup  nature seems so cruel sometimes 

Hope Lily and other pups are doing great xx


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations to Lilly and you on 3 pups!

Fingers and eveything crossed for little pup no 1 x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

We have just got back from the vets. The poorly one has now gone to a fluffy milky place in doggy heaven.

I am going to bed in a bit for some well deserved kip 

I fed the puppy 2 hourly through the night. She took 3ml every time just like a pro. Her back end was totally normal. There was also something wrong with her rib cage, it was out of shape and made her twisted. I couldn't not feed her, she looked so contented while she was feeding so it was nice to know she was content. I am so glad i got a heat pad as i was able to keep her lovely and warm all night without upsetting Lilly. She did manage to feed from Lilly but not having the use of the two front legs she could not do it on her own unless i held her on. If she had not had a spine problem i think i would have kept her and if i didnt a few of my friends would have loved her. She was just under 4oz which was amazing.

The other two look like a spaniel and a collie cos of their markings. They were a bit bigger than the white one. They were double the size that was expected and very hungry feeders. I am gutted there was not a 4th as i waited over 7 bladdy hours for it to come :cursing:

I am ready for my fluffy pillow now but i doubt i will sleep. My eyes are on stalks 

I will post up some proper pics later. Last night my camera decided to be **** 

I cant thank you all enough for helping out and supporting me through a tough time xxxx :001_tt2: 

Night night all off for me bed


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just caught up..congratulations on the pups...really sorry to hear about the poorly pup..... well done.....and what a fab member CC is for all her advice and support......


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats to you and well done lily on the 3 pups, sorry for the loss of 1st pup.
RIP Little one


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your babies Sara, you have done very very well by your lilly and her babies, I really don't know how I would have coped in same situation so I take my hat off to you.


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

Very sorry to hear about the 1st pup, you did everything you could and I am sure she felt the love you gave her. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry to hear about pup , R.I.P little one

hope the other 2 continue to thrive


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your little 1 , run free......

congratulations on the other 2 

Well done CC for your brill advice & help ~x~


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

sarasquares said:


> We have just got back from the vets. The poorly one has now gone to a fluffy milky place in doggy heaven.
> 
> I am going to bed in a bit for some well deserved kip
> 
> ...


What a night hey 

Pleased to hear the 2 pups are strong & healthy & rest assured you did everything you possibly could for the little girl that didn't make it, always a difficult situation to be in, but you coped admirably & kept her going until you got a vets opinion...so well done you 
Thanks for keeping us updated through your heartbreak!

Devildogz has asked me to say congratulations too, she stayed up with me to make sure you were ok!!!

Hope you manage a little sleep, I know you won't get much xx


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear you lost one and i hope the other two are ok xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about puppy 1.

Im sure the others are gorgeous and will thrive

well done you and CC and DD x


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Sorry to hear about puppy 1.
> 
> Im sure the others are gorgeous and will thrive
> 
> well done you and CC and DD x


exactly well done to members CC and DD....xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just caught up ....sorry to hear about first pup rip little one congrats on your other two little ones and welldone to you and mum!xxx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the 1st one rip little one 

Glad mum and the other 2 pups are doing well

And hope you get some sleep


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the poorly pup.
RIP lil one.
Congrats on the other two though 
x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Hello
I feel you pain as i had to have my little girl pts at the vets as well because she also had problems so i do understand how hard it is for you but you did what was best for the little one.

You are doing a great job and hope that mum and pups continue to do well


RIP little one and go have a play with my little girl at the bridge.
xx


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

sorry about the pup
nice to hear the others are ok


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on the puppies... sorry to hear about pup 1.. Im glad she was happy while she was here though  You have done so well! Give Lilly a cuddle from me  xx


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

Really sorry for your loss R.I.P little one, well done for hard work, sounds like you did all you could, you must be so tired bless you, hope you got some rest.

So glad mum and other two are doing well, can`t wait to see more pics and to fllow their progress.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> the green discharge normally indicates the seperation of the placenta, providing the puppy is born very soon after this it is often ok, BUT not always, it is not good to see this discharge after the pup is born so would always suggest running this by your vet which I see you are doing, so all the very best and hope all has gone well


I have just been going back over last nights event's & picked up on this!
I hate to say it, but the information given here is the wrong way round,
any greenish discharge is bad news before a puppy is born, but ok after, it is true that this is placental detachment...so if you see any green fluids before first puppy is born....you should be on the phone to the emergency vets!!!

Hope everythings ok Sara, looking forward to an update later x


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

just caught up... so sorry for your loss, you did a great job looking after her you you coped so well. xxxx congratulations on the other 2 pups cant wait to see the pics when you are rested. xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> We have just got back from the vets. The poorly one has now gone to a fluffy milky place in doggy heaven.
> 
> I am going to bed in a bit for some well deserved kip
> 
> ...


Im so sorry to hear about the little girl. I must say ive read through the thread from start to finish yesterday and today and i think you are a total inspiration. You kept that little one living through the night and for that you have to be proud of yourself, unfortunately she just wasnt meant to be and at least she wont suffer now.
I have had loads of tips following Lillys thread, all thanks to you for keeping it up step by step. 
Bambi has had the leaky bum today so i think she is getting ready and going by Lillys activity id say hopefully puppies in the next 24 hours. 
Congrats to you all and especially Lilly for being a super dooper 1st time mum. XXXX


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*Hello.
I've just come in and read the whole thread, start to finish. :O

I am sorry to hear about Puppy 1 R.I.P little one. 

Welldone Lily, and you look after your two babies!

Welldone Sara. You're an inspiration to all, and CC, you're great. 

Missy.. *​


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Back to the world of the living 

I am going to pop some pics on a new thread so they can be found easily so here is the link

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/60014-lilly-her-baby-chis-pictures.html

Thanks everyone for all your best wishes and comments, Jayzee, here you go, looks like your next, good luck hun xxx


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Back to the world of the living
> 
> I am going to pop some pics on a new thread so they can be found easily so here is the link
> 
> ...


I really hope so, getting impatient now but nature will take its course when ready, just checked out your pics of pups and Lilly, they all look happy and healthy, again a credit to you and your OH. Enjoy xxxx
PS Did i say the babies are gorgeous, i cant wait any more for mine lol x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> I really hope so, getting impatient now but nature will take its course when ready, just checked out your pics of pups and Lilly, they all look happy and healthy, again a credit to you and your OH. Enjoy xxxx
> PS Did i say the babies are gorgeous, i cant wait any more for mine lol x


Lol, thanks. They sound like kittens 

Lilly had a leaky bum on saturday and again before she had the pups. I would say you will have your own babies soon. I hope all goes well for you and no dramas. I will be around if you need advise, but as you saw on my thread, if you need it someone will be there to give it, what a great place :001_tt2:

Fingers crossed for you hun xx

A little tip. I managed to keep Lilly in her whelping box during the births but each time she was about to give birth she made a mad dash across the room to her normal bed. I had to hide it in the end. Once i had blocked off her escape she was more relaxed. She saw her bed and wanted it lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> I have just been going back over last nights event's & picked up on this!
> I hate to say it, but the information given here is the wrong way round,
> any greenish discharge is bad news before a puppy is born, but ok after, it is true that this is placental detachment...so if you see any green fluids before first puppy is born....you should be on the phone to the emergency vets!!!
> 
> Hope everythings ok Sara, looking forward to an update later x


Heck! what a plonker, thanks for pointing this out, Good job we have someone so experienced as you to check what idiots like me say, I had infact missed a word out and meant to say it was not good (until) after, but can see after re-reading that the whole bl**dy lot does not make sense at all. What I was trying to say in the begining that if the pup is born soon after the discharge then things are sometimes OK but sometimes NOT, fine mess I made of that, best keep my nose out of these matters from now on but I was trying to help a little as the regular user DevilDog who normally sorts out these threads was not on the forum for some reason.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> Heck! what a plonker, thanks for pointing this out, Good job we have someone so experienced as you to check what idiots like me say, I had infact missed a word out and meant to say it was not good (until) after, but can see after re-reading that the whole bl**dy lot does not make sense at all. What I was trying to say in the begining that if the pup is born soon after the discharge then things are sometimes OK but sometimes NOT, fine mess I made of that, best keep my nose out of these matters from now on but I was trying to help a little as the regular user DevilDog who normally sorts out these threads was not on the forum for some reason.


Dont keep your nose out..you are clearly clued up with this kind of thing.
Its amazing what missing one word can do to change a whole meaning.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP little one - You did an amazing job looking after her through the night.
Congratulations again to you and Lilly on 2 healthy puppis.
I'm going to check out the pictures now.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Lol, thanks. They sound like kittens
> 
> Lilly had a leaky bum on saturday and again before she had the pups. I would say you will have your own babies soon. I hope all goes well for you and no dramas. I will be around if you need advise, but as you saw on my thread, if you need it someone will be there to give it, what a great place :001_tt2:
> 
> ...


Dont think she is going tonight anyhow she is way too calm but she has had no appetite today at all just a little bit of turkey which she loves but wont look at her own food, she was full of wind earlier today and it was foul and then she had diarhorrea. Lovely!!! lol, I did her temperature this evenin and it was 37.0, it was 37.5 yesterday evenin so its came down a bit but ill check it again in the morning. Besides that she is still calm so im reckoning maybe a couple of days yet if this is only the start of her clearing herself out, will possibly be the weekend. Im getting sooo impatient. Cant wait. Anyhow big hugs to Lilly and the little ones, im so envious at the minute. Took the advice on board, Bambi is such a timid little madam anyhow i reckon i will have my hands full when the time comes. lol x


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> Dont think she is going tonight anyhow she is way too calm but she has had no appetite today at all just a little bit of turkey which she loves but wont look at her own food, she was full of wind earlier today and it was foul and then she had diarhorrea. Lovely!!! lol, I did her temperature this evenin and it was 37.0, it was 37.5 yesterday evenin so its came down a bit but ill check it again in the morning. Besides that she is still calm so im reckoning maybe a couple of days yet if this is only the start of her clearing herself out, will possibly be the weekend. Im getting sooo impatient. Cant wait. Anyhow big hugs to Lilly and the little ones, im so envious at the minute. Took the advice on board, Bambi is such a timid little madam anyhow i reckon i will have my hands full when the time comes. lol x


Oh, thank god i didnt miss it 

Lilly was off her food for about 4 days but she picked at it. It was the day before she had the pups that she decidet to go on a diet. I dont see Lilly go out for a poo so i dont know what she did but i do know that it was the wee that was the most obvious. Could be very soon


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Oh, thank god i didnt miss it
> 
> Lilly was off her food for about 4 days but she picked at it. It was the day before she had the pups that she decidet to go on a diet. I dont see Lilly go out for a poo so i dont know what she did but i do know that it was the wee that was the most obvious. Could be very soon


Again thanks for all the tips, Bambi is the same she is a lady and wont poo in front of anyone but poor soul couldnt hold it yesterday, she is fine this morn and was reasonably quiet last night so just the waiting game now, ill do her temp soon and see what it is today. 
Hows Lilly and babies getting on?


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> Oh, thank god i didnt miss it
> 
> Lilly was off her food for about 4 days but she picked at it. It was the day before she had the pups that she decidet to go on a diet. I dont see Lilly go out for a poo so i dont know what she did but i do know that it was the wee that was the most obvious. Could be very soon


BAmbis temp is 36.4 this morning and she seems to be struggling along, no energy, i think its defo gonna be this weekend. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sarasquares (Jan 22, 2008)

Jayzee said:


> BAmbis temp is 36.4 this morning and she seems to be struggling along, no energy, i think its defo gonna be this weekend. :smilewinkgrin:


I would think it is this weekend too. If she is off her food and the pups are not due then she may be a bit un well or something but she seems to be getting to the right place, slowly but surely, i have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

sarasquares said:


> I would think it is this weekend too. If she is off her food and the pups are not due then she may be a bit un well or something but she seems to be getting to the right place, slowly but surely, i have everything crossed for you x


Thanks hun, she wont lie down today either she just wants to follow me about even though its obvious she is struggling, so i defo think we are on our way. x


----------

